

Watch a Bowling Ball and Feather Falling in a Vacuum - majidarif
http://www.iflscience.com/physics/dropping-bowling-ball-and-feather-vacuum

======
johnhenry
Does anyone remember the episodes of Growing Pains in which Kirk Cameron
demonstrates this to Leonardo DiCaprio?

